# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°6 – Ordinosaures &amp; Retrogaming

## Dandu

Il n'y a pas que le Linky dans la vie : notre nouveau hors série débarque en kiosque. En réponse à vos nombreuses demandes, nous vous proposons une suite au hors-série n°4, qui présentait les consoles mythiques. Cette fois, nous traitons bien évidemment les ordinateurs - d'aucuns diront ordinosaures - des années 80 et 90.

Amiga 500_eclateSur près de 100 pages, vous retrouverez 15 ordinateurs légendaires dépecés, analysés, expliqués. Pour chacun de ces modèles, nous avons concocté quelques pages qui détaillent comment les brancher sur du matériel moderne - adieu moniteurs cathodiques, cassettes audio et disquettes - mais aussi (pour les paresseux) une liste d'émulateurs. Et avec nos collègues de Canard PC, nous vous offrons également une sélection des meilleurs jeux pour faire un trip nostalgique de pixels trentenaires. Pour ceux qui se souviennent de la presse de cette époque, nous proposons évidemment un listing à taper, avec quelques surprises pour les personnes motivées.

Au menu, donc : les Sinclair ZX81 et ZX Spectrum, l'Oric Atmos, les Atari 400, 800 (etc.), la famille des Atari ST, le Commodore 64, bien évidemment les différents Amiga, l'Apple II et l'Apple IIGS, les Thomson MO5 et autres TO7 connus de tous ceux qui ont grandi dans les années 80, l'IBM PC, le Matra Alice, le Texas Instruments TI/99 et enfin les ordinateurs au standard MSX.

Avant de fouiller votre grenier pour retrouver votre Amiga et de vous prendre la tête avec votre meilleur ami qui ne jure que par son Atari, foncez chez votre marchand de journaux !

Voir la news sur le site.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour ceux qui se souviennent de la presse de cette époque, *nous proposons évidemment un listing à taper*, avec quelques surprises pour les personnes motivées.


A quand sur epresse pour faire un copier-coller?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai vu votre magazine dans le dernier film de Verhoeven  ::happy2::

----------


## Dandu

> J'ai vu votre magazine dans le dernier film de Verhoeven


Ah bon ? Le Hardware ou le Canard PC classique ? On parle bien de "Elle" ?

----------


## Kaelis

Oui, on voit un numéro Hardware sur une table en salle de réunion avec d'autres magazines (c'est un détail, c'est pas le sujet de la scène mais peu importe) mais comme le film est visiblement tourné chez Cyanide Studio...  ::P: 

C'était encore l'ancienne formule d'ailleurs, il me semble que c'est celui-ci (fond vert).

----------


## johnclaude

Il n'y avait pas eu un gros dossier sur le retrogaming il n'y a pas très longtemps (allez, un an/an an et demi)?
C'était mieux avant?
Pourquoi vous ne parlez pas des amstrad? :Boom:

----------


## Dandu

Ca parle des Amstrad évidemment (CPC464 and co).

Et oui, il y a eu un dossier il y a presque 3 ans (été 2013) et un Hors Série "console" récemment. Ici, c'est les ordinateurs.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ca parle des Amstrad évidemment (CPC464 and co).


Pourquoi c'est pas dans l'annonce alors ?  :tired:  
Vous essayez de nous fourguer le magazine vendu sous cellophane malgré vos errements éditoriaux, c'est ça ?!?!?? Heing ??

----------


## Wabbitt

Ah, voilà le bon topic.
Message à la rédac : Dans le dernier CPCH sorti ce matin sur PressReader (miracle, hosanna au plus haut des cieux !), parmi les ordinateurs mythiques, vous avez carrément *OUBLIÉ* le DAI ???

Qu'est-ce à dire ???

Un ordinateur belge, encensé par la critique, qui a équipé des tours de contrôle au plat-pays, a failli concurrencer les premières moutures de l'Apple (dommage, il n'était pas made in USA), a été le 1er ordi a utiliser la mémoire paginée (72 ko dont 8 paginés, pour 64 ko de mémoire physique), l'un des premiers ou même le premier à disposer d'un lecteur de disquettes 5 1/4, du graphisme *ET* de l'affichage en 16 couleurs via Péritel quand le Commodore et autres Atari n'avaient qu'un minabluscule écran N/B, le son sur Péritel, un 8088 auquel il était possible d'adjoindre un processeur arithmétique 8087, un basic étendu, un clavier *MÉCANIQUE* intégré, un magnifique boitier en plastique blanc format machine à écrire, deux joysticks 3 dimensions (!), et vers la fin, UNE CERTAINE COMPATIBILITÉ avec les premiers IBM PC, etc. etc. !!!

Honte à vous.Je continuerai à lire CPCH, mais pas content je suis.

Bisous quand même.

Wabbitt.  ::(:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Rhaaaaa, un HS CPCH sur ma jeunesse, je suis pris au piège!

(Chaque fois que j’achète un CPCH ma femme me regarde de travers en me demandant si je veux m'acheter un nouveau PC, elle n'a toujours pas compris que la redac est fourbe et me retient captif avec des couvertures affriolantes...)

----------


## barbarian_bros

98 pages pour 15 ordis (ou famille d'ordis), alors que les consoles ont eu droit à 26 pages de plus pour seulement 14 machines, c'est une honteuse ségrégation anti-micros ça môssieur !  ::ninja:: 

En train de lire et un petit détail sur  l'Oric Atmos :
Si l'Oric-1 a bien été disponible avec 16 ou 48ko de RAM, l'Atmos lui n'a été commercialisé qu'en version 48k (en tout cas en France) La cassette de démonstration fournie avec l'appareil (en vidéo ICI) s'intitule même 'Welcome to Oric Atmos 48k'

----------


## Lianhua

Arg... Vous n'avez pas fini avec vos sujets bien racoleurs pour ceux qui on eu une jeunesse ? Je ne tomberai pas dans le piège...  :nawak: 

Bon, je l'ai acheté mais uniquement pour regarder les pubs !  ::siffle::

----------


## Sheldon54

Bonjour,
Le seule magasin Amiga en France n'a pas été cité: amiga.amedia-computer.com.
Est-ce un oubli ?

----------


## Lianhua

Bouh ! C'est quoi ces guillemets français dans le code à retaper ?  :Carton:  C'est un piège ou une erreur d’inattention ?

Et les espaces aussi, comment peut-on savoir combien il y en a ?  ::cry:: 

Edit : Je viens de comprendre, y a pas d'espaces mais un saut de ligne involontaire quand il y a ":" et une lettre  ::(:

----------


## Rnuls

> Bonjour,
> Le seule magasin Amiga en France n'a pas été cité: amiga.amedia-computer.com.
> Est-ce un oubli ?


Je rajouterai que le meilleur émulateur AMIGA n'est même pas cité : WinUAE. Un émulateur mis à jour tous les mois depuis des années, un support pléthorique du hardware, une émulation aux petits oignons frits, plein d'amour. Franchement, carton rouge pour le pigiste !

Sinon vous, ça va ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

Heu.. sinon..

ATARI  VAINCRA !   :;): 

ouf.. çà va mieux...   ::trollface::

----------


## SFK94

On parle de l'Alice mais pas du Philips VG5000 ? Grrr... ;-)
C'était sympa n'empêche cette époque...  ::):

----------


## Nosh

C'est vrai que faire l'impasse sur WinUAE pour l'émulation Amiga c'était osé. Sans doute l'absence de ROM fourni avec en est l'explication.

Et puisque je ne veux pas être en reste pour faire acte de nombrilisme et citer par simple priorisation egoempirique une machine qui n'a pas intégré le dossier je pourrais parler de la BBC micro
L'équivalent anglo-saxon des MOTO de Thomson, mais qui a été, il est vrai assez peu distribué en France malgré ses qualités. Je me souviens même plus comment je me suis retrouvé avec entre les mains en 1986.

----------


## Dandu

Rapport à WinUAE, vu que la remarque revient :

FS-UAE reprend le code de Win UAE avec une interface plus propre et plus moderne. C'est la même chose en mieux (et compatible avec d'autres OS que Windows).

Et pour les machines plus rares, il fallait bien faire des choix. Le BBC Micro, on en parle brièvement dans la page du Spectrum par exemple.

----------


## vectra

> Je rajouterai que le meilleur émulateur AMIGA n'est même pas cité : WinUAE. Un émulateur mis à jour tous les mois depuis des années, un support pléthorique du hardware, une émulation aux petits oignons frits, plein d'amour. Franchement, carton rouge pour le pigiste !
> 
> Sinon vous, ça va ?


Un vrai scandale.
Vive l'Amiga. Les consoles au feu.

----------


## zfil

Sympa ce numéro, par contre les sélections des meilleurs jeux de chaque machine est comme dans le numéro console plutôt moisie ...

----------


## dlfrsilver

Bonjour à tous  ::):  

J'ai acheté le magazine, car je suis une personne en charge de la préservation logicielle en France. Je suis le représentant Français et l'expert communautaire français de la SPS (softpres.org), qui oeuvre à la préservation des logiciels via la carte kryoflux, et suis la seule personne en mesure de générer sur le territoire Français des IPFs tirés de dump générés avec la carte kryoflux.

Mon principal regret, c'est qu'il n'est pas été mentionné que les dumps non traités sont bien souvent sales (normal, les disquettes ont au moins 30 ans). 

Concernant la carte kryoflux, j'aurais pu fournir des informations, et même mieux donner des astuces, voir des commandes.

Je suis également le traducteur français de la documentation de la carte kryoflux.

Ceux qui possèdent la carte kryoflux peuvent me contacter à dlfrsilver@gmail.com, je peux vérifier leurs dumps, et générer des IPFs (masters) de vos originaux

Autre point, et il est d'importance, il est indiqué nulle part que toutes ces vieilles machines nécessitent AVANT utilisation une révision totale matérielle, à savoir le changement des condos des alims, et ceux qui se trouvent sur les cartes mère, et aussi sur les PCBs des écrans CRT pour ceux qui en ont encore. 

Faire tourner ces machines comme ça tirées de leur jus, c'est prendre le risque de les flinguer. 

Si toutes les machines ont besoin d'avoir leurs condos de changés, certaines en ont encore plus besoin que d'autres, voici la liste par ordre d'urgence :

1) C64 (60 condos à changer à la louche, avec un risque de flinguer la carte mère, car l'alim envoie du courant continu ET alternatif dans la carte mère)
2) PC (plein de condos à changer)
3) Atari ST (compter 50 euros pour remplacer tout les condos hors frais de port, une nécessité sur cette ordinateur, car les condos d'origine sont de très mauvaise qualité)
4) Amiga (ceux de l'alim à changer, et quelques-un sur A500, plus sur les 600 à 4000 qui utilisent des condos SMD bien merdiques)
5) Zx spectrum (quelques-un à remplacer, rien de bien méchant)
6) Amstrad CPC (comme l'amiga 500, peu de condos à remplacer (4-5), témoignage de la qualité de conception de la machine)

Voilà  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Et voici le premier DLC (gratuit) au magazine CPC Hardware.
Dans la lignée des Hors Série CPC Hardware dédiés au retrogaming, Dandu a concocté un dossier de 6 pages sur la Pippin, la console morte-née du duo Bandaï/Apple.
:






Ca se télécharge sur le non-site de CPC Hardware.

----------


## Marcus Miragos

La vache, j'ignorais qu'Apple était derrière cette machine! A l'époque, je crois bien que Bandaï avait également sorti la Playdia, un truc vaguement interactif pour les enfants...

----------


## Maalak

Attention quand même avec la N-Gage : ç'a été un flop par rapport aux attentes, c'est clair, mais elle s'est vendue tout de même entre 2 et 3 millions d'exemplaires, ce qui reste tout de même incomparablement mieux que la Pippin & Co.

----------

